# Bathtub Faucet Installed Backwards



## brandonlynne (Jul 2, 2011)

We have had to remove the tiles in our bath due to a leaky pipe in the wall.  The riser to the shower head is made from 4 separate pieces of tubing, each with a nasty looking solder job.  In addition, the faucet has been plumbed backwards (hot and cold switched), which means that you start with scalding water, which is unsafe for kids.

When we finally saw the terrible connections inside the wall, I was inspired to install the fixture again from scratch, which shouldn't take me too long today, but I did notice an odd detail.  The risers to the faucet connections use T fittings instead of Ls.  Is there a reason I would want to recreate this extended section when I switch the supply lines, or should I just do 90 degree bends into the faucet fixture?

I've tried to attach a picture for clarity.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 2, 2011)

The cartridge is probably not installed correctly.

Some you would have to rotate the entire cartridge, others just the stem in the center.

The hot and cold are on the correct sides.

The tube extending up fro the tee's are "air chambers" which do nothing...
They rapidly fill with water and do nothing. If you have a water hammer problem use hammer arrestors with a piston to prevent air cushion loss.


----------



## brandonlynne (Jul 3, 2011)

You were right, the supply lines were correct, but the cartridge assembly had been installed incorrectly, so I assembled it with the correct orientation.  After a few parts were removed there were large warnings and labels to that effect, which is means whoever installed it wasn't paying attention.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Redwood (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad it was an easy fix for you...

I hope that wasn't the reason you opened the wall up for....


----------

